
Facebook's phone as obvious as nose on your face - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/09/19/facebooksPhoneIsAsObviousA.html
======
Encosia
He couldn't be more dead wrong about the mom-usability factor of the iPhone.

I know this because _my_ mom bought one a couple years ago and was able to set
up her email and start emailing me photos from the camera before I even knew
she had it. This is someone who can't set up her desktop email client without
calling me for help.

~~~
davewiner
Guess this stuff comes more easily to your mom than it does to mine. Trust me,
I was there -- she's learning how to use it very slowly, over a period of many
months.

------
siglesias
I'd be very interested in just how much social plays into the mobile
experience. For example, although Facebook is one of my most frequented apps,
I also to check news, play casual games, view website statistics, manage
email, listen to music, check my finances, track my weight, calculate tips,
read ebooks, watch Youtube and Netflix, and manage to-dos.

Is it entirely certain that designing the operating system among sharing
photos and posting status message updates will be optimal across all mobile
functions? Not sure that it's the case.

------
Psyonic
His links from "everyone" and "knew" are both from today... so how would
everyone know this already?

That said, if they can penetrate the high school crowd, this might be a
success. I don't think his mom is really the target market, but I could be
wrong.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I thought I read a while back that FB's biggest growth area is middle aged
women: [http://www.switched.com/2009/04/14/middle-aged-women-
flockin...](http://www.switched.com/2009/04/14/middle-aged-women-flocking-to-
facebook-and-getting-addicted/)

~~~
Psyonic
Yes, but would a facebook phone really appeal to them? Also, if a market is
saturated (i.e. high school kids), it can't grow by definition, so growth can
be a misleading statistic.

------
luminary
The mobile versions of FB etc. won't cut it if the next 5-10 years are going
to be all about mobile. And thus the need for a true mobile-only social app or
"social OS" pending already existing vertical data.

------
darwinGod
I bet not many saw that coming though. Is this really Dave Winer, the guy
behind RSS?? What do you think their selling point would be? "The socially
connected phone" And why would people want that??

~~~
davewiner
Yes, it really is me. Thanks for asking! :-)

